# Installer Windows 7 via Boot Camp sur un SSD externe ?



## McCorsair (4 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Cela fait plusieurs jours que j'essaie en vain d'installer Windows 7 via Boot Camp sur un disque SSD externe, en vain. J'ai arpenté le forum macG, Youtube, ... en long et en large sans trouver d'explications ou tutoriel correspondant à ce que je recherchais.

Je ne trouve que des tutoriels pour Windows 10, j'ai suivi à la lettre un tuto, tout a fonctionné mais je n'aime pas l'interface de Windows 10, je préfère rester sur 7.

Ma question est donc de savoir s'il est possible d'installer Windows 7 en 64bits sur un SSD externe en utilisant Boot Camp, ou à défaut en utilisant une autre méthode ?

(Je tiens à préciser que je n'ai pas de DVD de Windows 7, seulement un ISO, une clé USB et j'utilise un iMac 21" de 2011 sur macOS High Sierra).

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2019)

McCorsair a dit:


> Cela fait plusieurs jours que j'essaie en vain d'installer Windows 7 via Boot Camp sur un disque SSD externe, en vain. J'ai arpenté le forum macG, Youtube, ... en long et en large sans trouver d'explications ou tutoriel correspondant à ce que je recherchais.


Et pour cause, ce n'est pas possible et restera toujours impossible.


McCorsair a dit:


> Je ne trouve que des tutoriels pour Windows 10, j'ai suivi à la lettre un tuto, tout a fonctionné mais je n'aime pas l'interface de Windows 10, je préfère rester sur 7.


Il n'y a pas de tutoriels pour jouer à l'apprenti sorcier. Bien souvent, c'est du grand n'importe quoi et vous perdez l'intégralité du contenu de votre disque dur !


McCorsair a dit:


> Ma question est donc de savoir s'il est possible d'installer Windows 7 en 64bits sur un SSD externe en utilisant Boot Camp, ou à défaut en utilisant une autre méthode ?


Non, non et non ! Via Assistant Boot Camp il est impossible d'installer une version de Windows 7,8, et 10 dans un disque dur externe.


McCorsair a dit:


> (Je tiens à préciser que je n'ai pas de DVD de Windows 7, seulement un ISO, une clé USB et j'utilise un iMac 21" de 2011 sur macOS High Sierra).


Alors, tu es très mal parti et ce sera mission impossible. Une installation d'une version de Windows 7 est possible dans ton iMac de 2011 mais impérativement depuis une copie de Windows 7, c'est à dire un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC avec vérification qu'il soit bien bootable.

Juste comme ça, si tu lances Assistant Boot Camp, est-ce qu'il est mentionné explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ? De plus, avec l'année 2011 de ton iMac, une installation de Windows devra se faire obligatoirement en utilisant le SuperDrive interne. Ce n'est qu'à partir de l'année 2012 qu'Assistant Boot Camp propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso. Sorti de là ce sera un échec total.

Je t'invite quand même à lire les messages qui sont épinglés en tête de cette section, mais qui dans ton cas ne pourront pas te servir pour faire une installation. Tu n'as pas d'autres solutions que de suivre le protocole d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp, il n'y a dans ton cas aucune autre alternative. Je prends les devants, car tu risques de me dire _"j'ai vu ou lu des tutoriels, etc"_, le temps du bidouillage avec le Terminal est révolu et en aucun cas cela ne fonctionnera avec macOS High Sierra !


----------



## McCorsair (5 Octobre 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse Locke, au moins je suis fixé.
Je n'ai malheureusement pas la possibilité d'installer Windows via Boot Camp, la capacité de mon DD interne n'est pas suffisante.
Raison pour laquelle je souhaitais pouvoir l'installer sur un DD externe.

Lorsque je lance Boot Camp, oui j'ai bien la possibilité de choisir un fichier .ISO


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2019)

McCorsair a dit:


> Lorsque je lance Boot Camp, oui j'ai bien la possibilité de choisir un fichier .ISO


Tu es bien un des rares à avoir encore cette possibilité avec ton modèle de 2011 qui est de fin d'année.


McCorsair a dit:


> Je n'ai malheureusement pas la possibilité d'installer Windows via Boot Camp, la capacité de mon DD interne n'est pas suffisante.


Si tu n'as pas assez de place dans ton disque dur, comme mentionné les carottes sont cuites, car il n'y a aucune possibilité via Assistant Boot Camp ou autre de faire une installation dans un disque dur USB, impossible.


----------

